# Another bottle dump by the river



## SCJohn (Oct 30, 2017)

Went out with my metal detector for a bit on Sunday. After a bit of a walk to the area along the river it got a signal that sounded good. Dug it up and it was a spoon but in the dirt was a small med bottle. Since I was planning on probing around I just started turning the dirt. 5 hrs later I was beat but now have a large dump to go back to. Here are the ones I carried out .


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 30, 2017)

They look like nice old ones, I'd go back & dig for more. Congrats, LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 31, 2017)

Looks like a good "transitional" dump...1900-1920 or so.  Could be some good sodas, pharmacies, and milks!  Good luck!


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 31, 2017)

That's a nice haul. Good to see some larger survivors.


----------



## SCJohn (Oct 31, 2017)

Still have a 40 x 10 area to go thru. Saw a bitters bottle fragment and the area dates back to a settled area from the early 1700's so hoping there are some early bottles. Found my only onion bottle not far from the site.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 31, 2017)

That is some kind of extreme top on the tall aqua oval!


----------



## SCJohn (Nov 2, 2017)

I've found 5 of those oval bottles with that type of top.3 are blue and 2 clear ones. Maybe a local product. Hopefully going back out this weekend.


----------

